# Laundromatic.net???



## ILoveMacMakeup (Feb 17, 2009)

I was just wondering if anyone else is a member?  I cant seem to pull the website up lately.  Anyone know whats going on?


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Feb 22, 2009)

No one??


----------



## Margolicious (Feb 22, 2009)

I tried the site and it did not work. What is the site about?? Lol, just curious


----------



## Janice (Feb 22, 2009)

I know it used to be a trading/swapping/selling hub back in the day?


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_I know it used to be a trading/swapping/selling hub back in the day?_

 
Yup thats what it is.  And up until a little over a week ago I was able to get on it, now nothing.  I dont know whats going on.  Its very wierd.


----------



## xxAngelxx (Feb 22, 2009)

I was a member as a teenager but I thought it sucked, to be honest. I noticed a lot of cattiness. But some of the sales were great.


----------



## EccentricAngel (Sep 17, 2009)

If anyone is wondering, Laundro is gone, Randi won't respond to anyone as to why but Laundro girls have created Lost-Sock. Over 250 members have rejoined and theres over 10,000 post right now so it's a very active community but we are missing alot of our favorite members so I hope this post finds it's way to you!


----------

